# hydroponic fodder for goats



## silverpullet (Jul 14, 2012)

I have not been here since August/September when we had all our kids. They are all doing great, even little bottle baby Elizabeth though she is smaller than the boys.

We had some people come tot he house today trying to get people int he neighborhood interested in Hydroponic barley for animals. There is not a lot of research out there right now, but it sounds interesting to me. They gave us a few biscuits to try out on our animals to see if it was something that they would go for. Right now, we are in a serious drought. Hay and hay/alfalfa is $15 a bale, so we have been getting some when we can find it for cheaper obviously. Normally, our person we go to sells it to us for $5 a bale, but he is out of surplus until this year when he harvests this summer. So until then, we are getting by. The hydroponic barley seems good, and while the goats did not jump all over it, they really have not had fresh green stuff to eat on being in pens. Its always bagged feed and bales. They ate on it, and might end up liking it. It would be cheaper, but, we would have to have it brought to the house frequently do to lack of storage for fresh stuff.
We are thinking about trying it, but I am wanting to see if anyone is familiar with this type of feed to see if its beneficial for the goats. when I first looked at it, I would think that 1 goat could eat what they are calling a biscuit in one day, which would be around 10lb bunch, for about $2.00. Apparently this type of feed would feed a horse for a biscuit a day. I just have no idea how much a goat would be able to consume realistically for a day. Looking for maybe some ideas if anyone has experience with this type of feed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is a biscuit? Is it still some type of grass/hay material? Goats still need the long stems of grass/hay so if the barley is in some type of pellet form, then it still won't replace grass/hay.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Depending on how many goats you have, you could grow this yourself on a smaller scale. I've never heard of it so I had to look it up. There were a whole lot of links that came up and it doesn't look hard or expensive to do. In fact I think I'm going to try it to supplement the 6 I have.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

ksalvagno said:


> What is a biscuit? Is it still some type of grass/hay material? Goats still need the long stems of grass/hay so if the barley is in some type of pellet form, then it still won't replace grass/hay.


In my opinion it sorta looks like sod but the roots can be eaten since no dirt is involved.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I think what you are talking about is "fodder" feed. It's a good idea if you can do it, I don't know if it's reasonable on a large scale though.

*********************

Wow just looked at the title of the post and it says it's fodder! hahaha I musta been tired when I posted last night.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

We have a small aquaponics system that we are planning on going full scale for all gardening & for Farm Markets (hopefully)


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I've heard and learned some about this recently. The barley seeds are grown in a "flat," no soil, it's like sprouting seeds, except you let it grow for about 7 days. Then you "harvest" the forage, the roots have grown together to make it one "unit" they are calling the biscuit. Before the barley produces a "grain head" or some may be in the "boot stage". You can purchase smaller production facility, "climate controlled grow room". Some folks use an old box car, and set it up as a "grow room". Overall, costs are comparable to hay (or a little more), but, it is becoming the "thing to do" for those in "brittle" growing areas (drought areas, etc) where hay is very expensive or hard to find. 

I wouldn't hesitate to feed my animals this forage. It may take them a little to get used to it. And, all changes should be made slowly. But, it's a viable option. Do they deliver, or will you have to pick it up?


----------



## silverpullet (Jul 14, 2012)

The guys who are doing this live about 5 min away, and they go to church in our town so they are here in town at least twice a week. I am going to try it out for a week or two to see how it works out. Some of my chickens like it, and I have mostly silkies, but some do not want to try it. And the guineas want nothing to do with it but then they are not big plant eaters.
I gave one smaller biscuit to the large goats today, and the one big boer Blackie, pretty much ate the whole thing herself. The others picked at it, but the two oldest ladies are still not sure. yeah its all sprouts. the plant growth on the barley is about 6-10 inches long, with the seed shells and the mat underneathe is all roots. We can eat it too, DH took a big hunk of it himself, even the cat wanted to eat it. They are thinking it might be a replacement for the other feed we are using, but I am thinking more of a supplement. We have 2 adult boer and 2 toggenburg(the old ladies), and 6 goat kids. The kids do not really try it out much, but its all new to them.


----------



## European (Jan 28, 2013)

I am a Brit based in France, and have experience of Hydroponic fodder, both growing it for my horses, and selling the fodder units. We are having huge success with dairy goat farmers, and for meat breeders. I am happy to give any information you need on this subject, even though the US is too far for me to sell to. This is a subject close to my heart, and I truly believe is the way forward in feeding not only livestock but humans as well. A great site to check out for goats is http://www.sevenhillstallarook.com.au/sound


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

There is a lot of info, incuding youtube videos, on the web concerning growing fodder for livestock. If you are on facebook, the fodder group is helpful: https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/316422451737424/

If the link does not work, just search for "Fodder".

I have been experiementing with growing fodder. Right now I am just doing a tiny bit a day. I could not find barley here (everyone says I have to wait tell Spring to get it) so I bought rye. I have harvested some rye for them 3 times now and they really go after it. It is so much cheaper then alfalfa is so I want to get where I can give them a little fodder daily (not there yet but working on it).


----------



## silverpullet (Jul 14, 2012)

European, does it help with weight gain in young goats and goats overall condition? My goats look great, but DH would hope for better weight gain for the young ones seeing that we sell them at the market when they get so big.


----------



## European (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes it does help with weight gain in young goats. One of the good things about this fodder, is that it has a lot of good enzymes which improve digestion, and leaves more energy for the animal to grow and put on weight quickly. The combined shoots, husk and root mass give good protein, fibre, ash and NDF, this all helps for a good nutritional balance.


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 12, 2013)

I use wheat to sprout for fodder and barley when I can get it. It's a no-brainer I can take 2 lbs. and in six days have 10-12 so why wouldnt I! A biscuit is usually considered a tray but a biscuit weight can vary depending on whose fodder system you are using/ talking about.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I got 50# of oats to try this weekend. I figure its worth a shot to give the goats a better nutrition source to supplement this crappy hay I get around here. It should help cut down on the amount of pellets (alfalfa and feed) I feed. This in turn should help cut the bill down a little. One bag of oats was $12.25


----------



## European (Jan 28, 2013)

Oats are a very good substitute for barley. The nutritional benefits of the sprouted grains are way ahead of the dry grain. Not only in more efficient digestion, but greater enzyme activity, more energy to produce milk/meat product, lower costs, improved fertility and faster cycles, lower vet's bills, and the satisfaction of growing your own feed 365 days per year, irrespective of weather, and all this on your own property!!!


----------



## silverpullet (Jul 14, 2012)

The goats are doing well with it, they always seem to leave the root mat though and it lays on the ground. Maybe they eventually eat it, but they do tend to just eat the greens off it. I usually get around 65# from 5biscuits give or take a few and it cost me $8. I buy 5 at a time so that it does not go bad and I do it 2 times a week. so 10biscuits a week for 11 goats currently. Our neighbors billy is visiting.


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 12, 2013)

We sprout for ourselves as well the kids love them on samdwhiches and we throw some into the goat and chicken fodder as well. The Sprouthouse has a variety of mixes.


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

How much fodder should you feed a full size goat a day?


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 12, 2013)

I follow the mix below I found at http://landofhavilahfarm.com/loh-feed-regimen.htm it has done my goats very well for the last year except I do a full sprouting of each oats, barley, wheat and feed them a pound per 100 pound of goat.

_Land of Havilah Feed Mix #3:_

This is what I've been feeding for the past year (written 12/21/2011). This mix protein level (of grain) is 12.5% per pound:

3 parts Organic Whole Barley (11% protein) (_I have had to use crimped lately)_

3 parts Organic Whole Oats (12% protein)

1 part Black Oil Sunflower Seeds (13% protein)

I feed my milkers 1/2# - 1# of this unsprouted mix (try feeding 2 cups if sprouted), along with the following:

1 small handful of Wheat Bran

Add 1 1/2# of Alfalfa Pellets if your hay is low in alfalfa, or if you need to up the protein

Check out the amazing benefits of feeding Wheat Bran!

I also feed my whole herd Fir Meadow's Kop-Sel for the copper/selenium requirements. 

Free choice _alfalfa & grass hay -_ I personally use an 50% alfalfa & 50% grass hay. If you can't afford to do free choice hay, feed 4# of hay per milker (1 slab of my hay, but you will have to weigh yours to see.) If they clean it all up, then up the amount you give per day. Ideally, you should see a small amount left - that way you know they are not hungry, they had the perfect amount.  Alfalfa is King of Herbs, one of the best things you can feed your herd! It also gives their milk a wonderful, sweet taste! Since I feed a lower alfalfa content hay for all my animals, I supplement my milking Does with a really nice quality 100% alfalfa hay or alfalfa pellets on the milk stand. 

*Thorvin Kelp for Animals* this is organic and I keep it out available to them "free choice" (1-2# per pasture per day, depending on how many goats are in that pasture) - supplies minerals & flushes heavy metals from their system. I wish I could find a LOCAL source for this. I've been asking my local feed mills to please carry it, we shall see... 

_Kefir_ - 1/2 cup _once a week_ with their herbal wormer, if desired. I make this from their milk, it is great to feed it back to them. 


_Raw and unfiltered Apple Cider Vinegar_ -I give this in their water. This helps dissolve the rock based minerals present in the water. I use the Bragg's name brand. I also put this in the soaking water when making sprouts. 


*Free range browsing/grazing* - We allow our goats free range of our property when we are home. This gives them access to both meadow and lowland areas - different herbs grow in different soils. It allows them to "Self medicate" with the plants available on our land. 

*Clean fresh water* morning and night.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Darn, I can't do it "right now" but, I'm going to be making an order from you fodderfeed. TODAY! I have a green house just sitting there waiting for me to do something with it!


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 12, 2013)

Me to Di just wanting for the 8 inches of snow to melt away!


----------

